#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Eurocodes: How to use them and how to realize their potential for your business,

## seismic

http://shop.bsigroup.com/Browse-By-S...L-WP1-TSE1-EXT

The introduction of the Eurocodes to the UK is a major change for engineers working in structural and civil engineering. The Codes were introduced to eliminate technical obstacles to trade and harmonize technical specifications, thus creating a more open marketplace.

This paper is intended to address the challenges that this change presents and to provide useful insights and assistance in making the transition to using the Eurocodes.

Download your copy:

Click here >

----------

